# An Ibanez Mick Thomson custom



## maliciousteve (Mar 27, 2012)

I came across an old guitar world magazine I bought years ago and I remembered that Mick Thomson had a really cool looking green RG





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Minus the Seven inlay I would love for Ibanez to put this in production


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah i dont like ibbys at all but that is a cool looking guitar. Was this from the early All Hope Is Gone era by any chance?


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 27, 2012)

That EMG is sandwiched between those two Blackouts.

Also, "lol not happening".


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah this was an August 2008 issue so AHIG would have just been released. 

I know it won't be put into production but it would be cool. I may even do one myself as a project.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 27, 2012)

Definitely a nice guitar! IIRC he had also a Tele style Ibanez with a rev headstock... gotta find the vid/pics...


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Sebastian (Mar 27, 2012)

Yup that's the one! looks really nice if you ask me.. I bet Jim will end up with it


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 27, 2012)

I think he got it so that him and Jim could have similar guitars <3

Also, dat obligatory "super hard to play chord" pose !


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 27, 2012)

Take Semen off the fretboard and it's perfect.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 27, 2012)

I actually remember this issue, i had just bought AHIG about the same time i saw it.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 27, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


>



I remember that interview... "And this differs from my first guitar ever in that my first guitar was made of plywood." 

I'm also willing to bet it wasn't an Ibanez LACS 

As much as I don't like him/Slipknot, both of those guys get some awesome guitars made now and then. I saw a Stone Sour video with Jim playing a silverburst Strat with chrome-covered EMGs, it looked killer. Aside from the SEVEN inlays (and that new atrocity he just came out with ) I love his sigs; barebones and fixed Edge. That singlecut is by far my favourite, I'd take it over the normal FRs, even though they're awesome too.


----------



## MFB (Mar 27, 2012)

I think those are my pics from the GW video  They look terribly familiar

Also, that green RG is sex


----------



## Into Obsidian (Mar 27, 2012)

Ahhh I totally forgot this beauty! Thanks for posting


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 27, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 look at that fret stretch!


----------



## themike (Mar 27, 2012)

but more importantly, does anyone remember the OLD DAYS? This was probably my favorite Mick owned guitar....


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 27, 2012)

^ Is that a Jackson Soloist???


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 27, 2012)

MFB said:


> I think those are my pics from the GW video  They look terribly familiar


 
You know it.


----------



## ilovefinnish (Mar 28, 2012)

can't remember him using this ibanez :/


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 28, 2012)

That's a Jackson AT-1. Pretty nice guitars if I remember


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 28, 2012)

If you look at clips of Slipknot's first shows/years with Corey, Mick was using an Ibanez RG all the time.


----------



## THEE HAMMER (Mar 28, 2012)

Minus the inlay that's a tremendously sexy fiddle.

If that model had ebony and the pickguard instead of what it came with I believe they'd sell well.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Mar 31, 2012)

I believe you can see him recording with it on some of the AHIG making of YouTube videos.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 31, 2012)

Just fucking hate the fixed Edge.

The green with the black scratchplate looks really good though.


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Apr 1, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


> I came across an old guitar world magazine I bought years ago and I remembered that Mick Thomson had a really cool looking green RG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was my first issue of guitar world. Saw Slipknot on the cover and was saving for a guitar and figured i could spend 8 bucks from my guitar fund on a guitar mag...fun story lol


----------



## Riffer (Apr 1, 2012)

I remember seeing this guitar in that issue and thought it looked similar to my old Kramer Focus 3000 I refinished


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 1, 2012)

Throw some Blackouts in it, and block the trem.


----------



## charlieshreds (Apr 1, 2012)

Ibanez RG350M Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter

Buy one of those if you want something similar.

Cons:no reverse headstock,maple fingerboard(can be con or pro whichever you prefer)
and has trem aswell

Pros:no SEVEN inlay
You can throw in actives or passives
and get a nice looking axe.

But the non reverse headstock is a problem for me.
And the maple board eh you could probably dye it if you really wanted to.
But this is all my .

EDIT:just noticed the guy above me posted the same thing basically sorry for stealing your thunder.


----------

